# Aberdeen Power Plant



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Power Plant near Aberdeen on The OH River is functioning?
Last fall and winter the water was no warmer than the river itself all season.
Looking for some solid info prior to making the run from Dayton.
Thanks in Advance Guys!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im with ya, it was mild last winter so that is why the heavy generations were not happening. I also live in Dayton and the almost 2 hr drive just hasnt been worth the chance there are no fish around for me the last few years with higher gas costs, etc.
Best bet is to wait until a long cold spell then hit it right after that time so the warmer water has been in effect for a few days to pull some fish in. 

Salmonid


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I talked to a fellow down there last year and he said that the government was trying to shut it down. I would be interested to know if it is still on line.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished that area yesterday (not in the warm water, but in the vicinity), the plant is operating. The river temp was 69 degrees. When I passed through the discharge area, the water temp was 100 degrees,


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

I fished the area last sunday. At the mouth the water was at about 94 degrees. Guy on bank hitting hybrids every cast and talking to him on anything he threw. There were so many 2 inch shad I refused to throw cast net because would have been picking out thousands per cast. I am not joking about the shad they were so thick you could see the shadows of them from a distance and when you got up there it sounded like it was pouring rain with them flipping at surface. We had a few hits on cut bait as we drifted through and marked some larger fish but didn't hook up on anything.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Darn anti-coal politicians screwing up our fishin' hole


----------

